

Ask HN: Any students who are part-time freelancers? - rohitv

Would love to hear from some students who are doing part-time freelancing work and how they started off.
======
FF0000itor
So would I. I'm a student who has a passion for web design and programming
(and no passion for classes). I want to learn not only how students get
started in freelance, but how they have TIME for freelance. I have trouble
doing good in school and working on personal side projects at the same time.

